# Line?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

30LB Big Game, 40LB Big Game, 65LB braid, or something else? Fishing the Great Miami River for flatheads. Will be using 3-4oz of lead, and a nice sized goldfish on a circle hook. Casting distance is not a real concern as most holes are close to shore. Which line would you suggest? I used 30LB Big Game last year, and would like to have some heavier line (dreaming of bigger fish this year...LOL). Any problems with managing 40LB big Game? Any problems with braid digging into the spool (baitcasting reels)?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I just question how well a circle hook will work with a properly hooked goldfish. Would seem that the goldfish being so round in body structure might prevent the circle hook from havind enough exposure, unless it was a really LARGE circle hook. Just a question which I hope some of the catfishermen will comment on.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I had no problems hooking fish with Circles and goldfish last year. I just matched the size of the hook with the size of the goldfish. Also, I hooked the goldfish in the tail where they are not so round.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I used exclusively Iron Silk last year on my cat rigs......25,30, and 40 lb test.


I like the 40 lb test......But after hearing and looking at Power pro, I thought about trying some of it too!

I used Goldfish lots of trips this year, and have not had problems with them....I also matched the size fish with the hook....Most times used 7/0 or 8/0 Gamakatsu...Also used 6/0 with some of the smaller goldfish!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Roost,
For cattin in open water away from snags, i guess good ole berkley big game in 20 lb tests will work fine.anything MONO over 30 lb test is awful with stiffness and memory..they suck!
My rig for fishing heavy timber is these 2 combos:
8' one pc. St. Croix Classic cat(rated up to 8 oz and 60 lb test), Shimano Calcutta 700TE with 50 lb test braided dacron, 10/0-12/0 4x strong Gamakatsu hook.
8' one pc. Ugly stik boat rod(rated up to 12 oz. and 80 lb test), Shimano Calcutta 700CT, either 50 lb or 80 lb braided dacron, 10/0-12/0 G-hooks.
I hate circle hooks and will not use them....i use way too big a baits to mess around with the small opening between point and shank! I also feel personally that i get a WAY better hook hold with"regular" style hooks...no lost fish here!


With big baitcasters(400+ yrds of 20 lb test) it will cost around $50+ each to fill one of them up with that stupid superline junk...plus with heavy fast action rods you will break the line on hook set because of ZERO stretch(if you set the hook like i do).Plus if fishing around any wood or rock, the small dia superline cant hand much abrasion at all.PLUS you better have a reel that lays line in an X weave pattern..yup it will dig into its self under little pressure.
Ive tried all the lines out there and i will never use a superbraid for anything except a leader(for my Euro carp fishing), other than that i think they are a waste of money.
The Mason braided dacron i use has around 6-8% stretch and is FULL sized in dia. this stuff is stronger than any mono of equal lb test...and HIGHLY abrasion resistant.

For channel cattin superlines might be ok(i still think even reg. mono would be better), but for FLATHEADS around cover..forget it..might as well be bluegill fishing.

My personal favorite lines are co-polymer(not mono junk) which i use on 95% of my reels and the other is braided dacron only on my big cat gear.I hate the stiff mono lines out there...all they seem to do is coil too fast because of memory!!
The best co-poly lines on the market are:
#1 Gamakatsu G-Power
#2 McCoy Mean Green

Braided dacron:
#1 Mason

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I use nothing over 20lbs and my choice is Super Silver Thread ( a Poly ) In fact, just recieved 3000 yards of the 12 pound yesterday for re-spooling this year on the carp rods. I also use large circle hooks as do alot of other guys, and I have no broblem what so ever with them while using cut baits. But I stay away from them while using large live baits . Good Luck this coming cattin season to all !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> I use nothing over 20lbs


When was the last time you caught something over 20 lbs anyways? An no....the grassie don't count


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Get off the grassys back bozo  Aint his fault he fell to DA KING !!!  ...................  ......... The 20 pound mark has been in my rear view mirror for years junior ...........


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I switched my cat poles to Pline Spectra superbraid last year and stopped getting breakoffs period. I admit that I went overboard with the 100lb test, but it allowed me to put 20-30lb berkley big game leaders on and still keep most of my terminal tackle when I got a snag...which was often in the Ohio. It's still good, so I'm using it this year until it starts to fray... I never lost a fish on it that was hooked...but practically winched in car parts and trees on occasion. Casts very well too...The 100# is about as thick as 25# Berkely BG but has no memory...and, fat enough not to birds nest.

I used circles and snelled "regular" hooks last year with live and cut bait of all types. Goldfish worked just find on circles(#6 &#7 gama) and the circles got hung up ALOT less than standard hooks. I still feel that I missed quite a few on circles but I was probably feeding the gars...pulled in a 20lber at the end of last summer that was caught on a circle hook in the bill...but the barb didn't make it in and he winked and let go once he was on the bank...I still have a scar from that. I discovered that circles are ideal for big bobbers and deep water...especially when I'm not paying attention. I don't think I missed one cat bite from September to December if it was on a bobber. They hooked themselves...just like everybody says.

Most of the time I used a big Kahl or snelled #7 red Gamakatsu for live bait if I was going to use one. Caught the one and only flathead last year with that rig...a pitiful dink, but it counted as catching... My shiners and chubs seem to last longer on standard hooks, but I'm not sure why...could just be sharper hooks and smaller holes in the bait.

I'll be testing out lighter lines this year and bought my first ultralite rig for some streams. I'll be using 4# vanish on it and playing my chubs, smallies and panfish like Marlins....should be a riot.... I can't wait for the stripers to run...Come on water temp!

Spiff


----------



## Robocat (Feb 28, 2005)

I recently purchased a Spool of Stren Super Braid in 40lb test and plan to give it a try this season. It's small in diameter and seems to be very abrasion resistant.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think 30-lb big game is plenty heavy enough..I caught a 50-lb river flathead a few years ago on 30-lb big game...And I could have landed that fish on 20-lb.


----------

